# Best Chicken Salad Ever



## Roxy (Oct 25, 2007)

Best Chicken Salad Ever:

2 cups ground cooked chicken
1/3 cup chopped celery
1 small onion, chopped
1/2 cup grated Cheddar cheese
1/2 cup mayonnaise-doesn't matter if it is cold or if you have some in the cupboard that hasn't been opened yet
Buttered hamburger buns

Mix ingredients together and spread on buttered hamburger buns. Wrap in foil and heat in a 250 degree oven for about 20 to 25 minutes


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 25, 2007)

That would be ground *COOKED* chicken, right?


----------



## flukx (Oct 26, 2007)

I would probably add some chopped carrots and chopped green peppers to this as well. Perhaps a sprinkling of chopped walnuts. Yum.


----------



## jennyema (Oct 26, 2007)

Ground chicken?  Raw chicken?

Warm mayo?


*This sounds like it could lead to food poisoning.*


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Oct 26, 2007)

I never thought about putting shredded cheese in chicken salad, although I usually have chicken salad cold. But cheese is good in hot chicken dishes so it's probably pretty yummy. Thanks, Roxy.


----------



## Roxy (Oct 26, 2007)

I edited to answer your questions..cooked chicken, doesn't matter if the mayo is cold or not. If you have some that is in the cupboard, that you haven't opened up yet..that will work to. The cheese adds to it too.


----------



## CarrieH (Nov 8, 2007)

I do almost this same recipe and we LOVE it!  My husband loves little pieces of potato chips on top.


----------

